
Beyond Frontal Faces: Improving Person Recognition Using Multiple Cues - danso
https://research.facebook.com/publications/1388608378133800/beyond-frontal-faces-improving-person-recognition-using-multiple-cues/
======
bdamos
This year's CVPR has a lot of great papers. In case anybody hasn't seen, a
full list's available at
[http://cs.stanford.edu/people/karpathy/cvpr2015papers/](http://cs.stanford.edu/people/karpathy/cvpr2015papers/)

------
ZoZoBee
Can anyone tell me why facial recognition is a good thing? Seems like an awful
lot of effort to ensure you're correctly tagged in a photo.

